# It's not so bad



## Johnson724 (Jun 24, 2009)

I have to say this...even with P1's cookie eating antics (among other things) all and all our combined efforts the other day led to the apprehension and arrest of a budding serial rapist. We did our part and the regular investigators did theirs. Within a 24 hour period we had the suspect identified and arrested.

I have to say that we are a decent size agency. We are the largest in the area but no where near as big as some. But, we are small enough that when a trend starts to show we immediately go to work on it. A couple of years ago we had caught another one at the beginning of his career. He was sent back to prison to finish out his sentence and when he was released he was supposed to be turned back over to us. Well, there was a mess up in his paperwork (not due to us) and he was released from prison and put on a bus. Within two hours of us being notified we had a team (me included) that spent 36 hours straight hunting for him. It wasnt until we confirmed that he was not in the area that we backed down but we continued to track his progress until he was apprehended again.

With all the antics we still get the job done.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Great Job on getting another bad person off the streets.


----------

